# VeeDee E10 Tablet



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2012)

I am purchasing the VeeDee E10 Tablet.

How much reliable and functional is it?
Any experience by anybody of this Forum?

Please do reply.

Hey,Friends, reply please...particularly if any one has purchased and used it.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2012)

Post pics when you get it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2012)

^Sure I shall,David.
Have any idea about the company* VeeDee Enterprises?*I mean are they reliable?
I have brushed off/aside the Ubislate7+ from DataWind,and asked for a total refund(without any interest) after a period of 6 months.I have cancelled my Booking at DataWind.
In that context,how is VeeDee? Is it another DataWind? Or at least a sober ,reliable(trusworthy) and Gentlemanliness charactered company?

Any of our other Forum Friends?Please throw some light.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2012)

I have heard that its pretty good though I have no personal experience with it. I think its the same brand which the Micromax Funbook was rebranded from.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 13, 2012)

^ Thanks,David.
At least a worthy assurance from you Friend...
If Micromax Funbook is rebranded from the same brand(as per your thoughts/opinion) then it's sure ecstasy...rest is my Luck.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2012)

@DeSmOnD dAvId and other Forum Friends.

Got it today.

It was a strange and f**k**g act by "BLUE DART",who kept the Tablet for 3~4 days,and was trying to resend to Goregaon,with error in my name.VeeDee Enterprises wrote my address legibly and clearly,destined to be delivered to me in Kolkata. BUT BLUE DART WAS PLYING GAMES WITH ME.

A threatening action for sueing them,got my Tablet to my hands...well everything O.K. now.

First of all This VeeDee 

E10 Tablet runs under *VIA 8850* Processor as given by :--->



WONDERMEDIA PRIZM WM8850 (2012)
KEY FEATURES:
*1GHZ ARM CORTEX-A9 CORE* PROCESSOR
*ARM MALI-400 3D GRAPHICS PROCESSOR*
MULTI-STANDARD 1080P VIDEO DECODING ENGINE
H.264 VIDEO ENCODING
DDR3/LPDDR2 DRAM INTERFACE
MULTIPLE VIDEO INTERFACE INCLUDING HDMI, LVDS AND DVO
FLEXIBLE NETWORKING AND PERIPHERAL INTERFACE
ADVANCED HARDWARE SECURITY ENGINE
ANDROID 4.0 AND WINDOWS CE 7.0 SUPPORT


More details at WONDERMEDIA site

It has 1GB RAM and 8GB storage(included) .I also added Transcend micro SD 16GB RAM to the Tablet.
OS: Android-4(Ice Cream Sandwich).
For Broadband networking I am using 3G USB Modem dongle (K3770-Z) from VODAFONE.

Unboxing the Tablet:












It has the requisite ports as mentioned.
Power adapter,Data cable(USB-to-mini-usb) another data cable (an USB -to-mini-usb short length cable) was also provided.
Disappointingly,they didn't provide a pair of microphone cable(though mentioned as OPTIONAL in their site).

The capacitive touch was standard and the performance was decent.
I am setting the applications,tools and at present (FIRST CHARGING) charging the tablet.

Quite satisfied for a device worth Rs.5,490/-


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

No GPS?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 18, 2012)

^^Nope.


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 18, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No GPS?



Dude how can you expect gps from 5.4k device huh?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 20, 2012)

battery backup ? pls write a full review..can it run games like Temple Run, Angry Birds etc ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ Battery back-up is so..so,NOT UP TO THE MARK. 
This is the only "con" I find with this Tablet,even if it has no "GPS" system.
Battery runs for 3hs~4hs. 15 min at MAXIMUM.
Yes,Angry Birds is already installed along with a variety of other Games. You can download software for FREE or PAYING from Google Store.
The Video is a class of itself due to the ARM-MALI 400 3D GPU. It truly shows HD videos,in that resolution.Video quality is crisp,clean and fast.
Sound quality  is  little bit dampened,which can be only enjoyed by using a pair of compatible earphones.

The VGA camera is more or less crappy,with clear pictures on outdoors,but grained pics. when in indoors and less light.
Overall the Tablet is very sleek,with a matte surface and black coloured,hence bye-bye smudges/marking.
1GB RAM is quite decent in performance along with ARM Cortex A9 processor.

The capacitive screen is very good in using, all sorts of finger and hand gestures...

I am personally satisfied with this Tablet at this price point.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 11, 2012)

The VeeDee E10 Tablet is not booting up.
The screen remains totally dark and blank(no activity of light or life) when I press the on/off(power) button.
The Tablet is fully charged.

Any idea forum friends? 
Is this any hardware related problem?
Any solutions whatsoever?


----------



## Jannath (Nov 26, 2012)

I want some answer about this gadget, though I've already written an article about this tablet in my blog.

1- Is it has removal battery or not? 
2- Cortex A9 or A10 CPU?
3- Is there any ear phone inside the sale box or not?

Answering person would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 26, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> The VeeDee E10 Tablet is not booting up.
> The screen remains totally dark and blank(no activity of light or life) when I press the on/off(power) button.
> The Tablet is fully charged.
> 
> ...



Hey, were u able to resusticate your tablet. What are ur opinions now after a month of usage. Im also thinking of buying this tablet.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2012)

Jannath said:


> I want some answer about this gadget, though I've already written an article about this tablet in my blog.
> 
> 1- Is it has removal battery or not?
> 2- Cortex A9 or A10 CPU?
> ...


1.*Mostly all Tablets* do not have a removable battery(At least not so easy as we do in our watches,torch,radio,etc.devices or even in Laptops).
    You have to send the Tablet back to manufacturer(service center/maintenance deptt.) to do the job,when removal of battery is necessary. 

2.Cortex A9

3. No.It's *optional* as mentioned in VeeDee's website.May be present inside sale box,depending upon delivery context, amongst different states of India.



srkmish said:


> Hey, were u able to resusticate your tablet. What are ur opinions now after a month of usage. Im also thinking of buying this tablet.



You can buy the VeeDee E10 Tablet.According to the budget and price it's marvellous.
Functionwise it is a good Tablet,with lots of games + Applications pre-loaded.
I felt issue is *ONLY* with battery and battery back-up.Actually it is the Tablet from China,which is WONDERMEDIA (VIA) 8850 Tablet(of *VIA* + *ARM* chipset and processor).

*I HAVE SEND BACK THE E10 TABLET FOR REPLACEMENT/REPAIRS* (whatever the case may be  and VeeDee Management's decision)to Mumbai at VeeDee Enterprises,by *RMA#*-ing to them ,after I got their *consent* and *permission*.


----------



## Jannath (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for replying me.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 6, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> 1.*Mostly all Tablets* do not have a removable battery(At least not so easy as we do in our watches,torch,radio,etc.devices or even in Laptops).
> You have to send the Tablet back to manufacturer(service center/maintenance deptt.) to do the job,when removal of battery is necessary.
> 
> 2.Cortex A9
> ...



Hi, 

Do tell us about the after after sales service of veedee when u have got it replaced/repaired. Thanks


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2012)

^^@srkmish and all other Friends.

Thumbs UP! VeeDee Enterprises

VeeDee has sent me a message in their Support Section(RMA# ) thread,that they will provide a *REPLACEMENT* of the E10 Tablet after 2 days...

I shall post in detail at "*Service and RMA watch*" thread section,after I receive the Tablet.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 12, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^@srkmish and all other Friends.
> 
> Thumbs UP! VeeDee Enterprises
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. It seems Veedee brand can be trusted. Can you tell me how is the display . Is movie watching an enjoyable experience . I want to gift a tab to my sister. She will mostly be using it for surfing, listening to music and watching movies.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 13, 2012)

^^At least for watching movies it's "SUPER".The image quality is *crisp + clean*.Though it's a subjective assessment aspect & phenomenon for us the Human beings.
Music quality is not so up to the mark(*I mean the volume*),but it's wonderful experience with a earphone/headphone having *3.5 mm* jack.
Rest features are very much decent and O.K. at that price point.

ONLY "CON" MIGHT BE THE BATTERY(Issues,Backup time,etc.)!!!???

I think you could *GO AHEAD* for your Sister's gift...


----------



## srkmish (Dec 14, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^At least for watching movies it's "SUPER".The image quality is *crisp + clean*.Though it's a subjective assessment aspect & phenomenon for us the Human beings.
> Music quality is not so up to the mark(*I mean the volume*),but it's wonderful experience with a earphone/headphone having *3.5 mm* jack.
> Rest features are very much decent and O.K. at that price point.
> 
> ...



Great info. Thanks . Also cud u tell me if this tab can play 1080p videos.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't tried yet...
But according to VeeDee's Website,it's *YES*.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 17, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> I haven't tried yet...
> But according to VeeDee's Website,it's *YES*.



Did u get ur rep tab yet ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2012)

^^Expecting within this week,as confirmed by *VeeDee Enterprises Support Section* over Phone call.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2012)

I Thank and salute to VeeDee Enterprises.
The VeeDee E-10 Tablet(Replaced) is on my shipment address way through Blue Dart courier as confirmed by Veedee Enterprises on their support section.
May be till Friday/Saturday I have to wait...

*GOT IT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

IT'S ROCKING MORE THAN THE I-BERRY AUXUS AX01 Tablet.


----------



## navinash (Dec 29, 2012)

is this tablet is good to buy
n how much is the battery back up
n is any update of 4.1


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 31, 2012)

^^Yes @navinash, I think this Tablet is a good buy.Present Price Rs.4,990/- from VeeDee Enterprises Website.
They will provide an update of* Android 4.1(JELLYBEAN)* to this E10 tablet(*WONDERMEDIA 8850 VIA+ARM chipset and processor*) after a few days as mentioned in the Forum.Two of their company executives* Mr. Devesh Tanna* &* Mr. Punitmanik* are excellent men,who are also forum members.They are very generous to HELP you out from issues and situations...Mr Devesh Tanna oversees firmware  and other core modules(Custom ROM upgrades/Android ver. upgrades)---> provides packages/links to software tools. Mr. Punitmanik is an expert in operations/functioning/network-issues/support system of the Tablets.

Have a look at the thread* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/167783-re-veedee-enterprises-mumbai-after-sales-services.html* under "Service and RMA watch" of TDF  posted by me.

*Battery backup* is REALLY not up to the mark.
If you do not use Graphics intensive tasks/applications,just surf the network or use as e-Book/e-Reader then Battery lasts for 3hrs. to a little more than that.But if you watch movies or do graphics oriented tasks(Playing,etc.) better plug in the power cable to the Tablet and use it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 6, 2013)

If any ForumFriend has purchased the Veedee E10 Tablet,then please share your experience and reviews on the Tablet.

Well,Mr. Defesh Tanna is the Founder + CEO of VeeDee Enterprises as marked in his Facebook profile.A very helpful and cordial gentleman.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,

I am still in 2 minds over which tablet to choose. Have you tried rooting this device?. That might improve battery backup


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah,already* rooted* by the ROM upgrade software(Uberoid V1) by HCH provided by Mr. Devesh Tanna.
Battery backup also improved significantly.
Still,no one should try to compare this device with the battery back-up of Tablets in the above Rs.20k range...as it means dwelling in Fool's paradise.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 12, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yeah,already* rooted* by the ROM upgrade software(Uberoid V1) by HCH provided by Mr. Devesh Tanna.
> Battery backup also improved significantly.
> Still,no one should try to compare this device with the battery back-up of Tablets in the above Rs.20k range...as it means dwelling in Fool's paradise.
> You get what you pay for.



Thanks for the info. Also one more thing.. now that u have had some time with the replaced product,, are u finding any flaws.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2013)

Well,@srkmish, I am optimistic about the VeeDee E10,does *not necessarily imply* that you have to buy one. Let's make things very clear Friend.I am* not a sales person* of VeeDee Enterprises.
As I am very much satisfied about their service,so I have written and mentioned in TDF.

It's your *Budget* and your *CHOICE* ultimately...

Yes, I have provided a positive feedback about VeeDee Enterprises,as a satisfied customer.

*They are going to provide an update to Android JellyBean(4.1) to this Veedee E10 Tablet,through ROM upgrade very soon.*

I personally feel that a little *glitch*(may be/supposed) with battery backup. Else every other features and functions are rocking....

The reason may be,I have installed a whole lot of applications onto my Tablet from Google Play Store(FREE ones).
And while you are connecting to network through* USB Datacard dongle*(3G Aircel in my case:--> PREPAID) or through *wi-fi* access,then there is a definite extraction of juice(power) from battery,as it happens on all the other* BUDGET Tablets*.
For me this is *not an issue at present anymore*(MY PERSONAL SUBJECTIVE OPINION).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 15, 2013)

As per VeeDee's commitments ,they have provided a Custom ROM upgrade to Android-4.1.1(JellyBean) for this E-10 Tablet.
Thanks VeeDee Enterprises.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2013)

Upgraded to Android 4.1.1 (Jellybean) provided by VeeDee Enterprises.
Tablet experience is awesome and great...


----------

